# Dent removal - Aberdeen



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Could anyone recomend me a company to do some dent removal?
I've a straight line dent in the boot lid of my car that I want removed.

Thanks


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I use castlepark out at ellon they have an outstanding service i know for spraying they charge around 120 a panel but the work is second to none


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

I called at least 3 SMART repairers local to Aberdeenshire when some knob scuffed the hell out of my back bumper, not one of them answered their phone or replied to my voicemail I left. Complete waste of space.

So went to Castlepark Autobody where the guys did a TOP job


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

any mobile repairs? That would suit me the best, paint is fine, just need the dent out.


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

Jim at PDR :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

steve8582 said:


> Jim at PDR :thumb:


PDR? Do you have any further details?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

PB use a guy called Martin from dent devils, he'll be in the aberdeen area surely.


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

I have used Dent Devils before. They did a good job. 0800 458 6700


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

martin from dent devils gets my vote i will pm you his number


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

May I have the number pm'd too please? :thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Have given this guy a few calls now and he is yet to call me back - although he says he will. Does anyone know of any others in Aberdeen area who actually want to take a small job on?


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

I need to get a few car park dings taken out of my car aswell, there's a guy in Turriff that does it & comes highly recommended, Jim Paterson of Panel Rescue.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Is is dent devils HQ you guys are calling or is it Martins mobile number?

When I used to call their HQ they never seemed to pass my details on,now i call his mobile and he picks up every time and is normally with us either same day or the next...


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I called his mobile direct and got a hold of him no problem.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Any chance you can PM me his mobile number please? got a couple of dents on the Golf i need to make vanish


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Martin Burke - 07702 162 962. He was out to us today to take a ding out on a 993 C4S and did a cracking job as usual


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Nivlem Ltd.
45 Charles Street just passed kwik-fit and ask for Brian (painter).


----------

